# Monolithic Gold PA 2000



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Truly a rare and highly sought after amp. The BIN price is oh so tempting. 
But, the shipping kinda kills the deal.

Monolithic Gold PA 2000 - Ultra rare | eBay


----------

